
Show HN: Fastest way – O(1) to retrieve saved information in Slack - rishness
https://vaultemort.com
======
rishness
Just sharing a small side project that I built to solve one of the problems
that I face a lot of time. We use Slack a lot and we are available there most
of the time. So, just thought of creating a KEY VALUE type of store where we
can store any kind of information against a short name and get it back when we
need. All values are stored encrypted. The saved values can be both private to
you as well as public for every one in the team. Give it a try and let me know
what you feel!

Cheers!

